# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilin Nga Keto Modele Preferoni?

## Jimmi_1978

Dua te blej nje kamere gjysemprofesionale, por me hulimtimin e tyre me te thelle tani me eshte bere edhe me e veshtire te zgjedh prej ketyre 5 mundesive:

Canon G10
Sony DSC- H50
Nikon P80
Canon G9 
Lumix FZ18

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Asnje pergjigjje deri me tani? A nuk keni asnje preference?

----------


## *Lorisa*

Canon G9!

Pse? Sepse më pëlqen mua.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Une personalisht sdo blija asgje jashte kuadrit Canon/Nikon.
(Ekziston dhe alternativa Leica, kuptohet,po kjo eshte pothuajse e pamundur me cmimet qe ka)

----------


## Albmaster

Preferoj Sony...Pasi perdor nje te tille!

----------


## Izadora

keto jane thjesht emra firmash

shiko se c'fare opzione ka
blehet kualiteti jo firma

----------

